# [solved] Prob mit Player/Gazebo

## JKRock

hi,

 wollte mal Player nach dieser Anleitung

installieren, doch beim finalen Schritt:

```
emerge -av gazebo player stage
```

meckert emerge rum dass das ebuild "=dev-python/wxpython-2.4.2.4-r3" nicht gefunden wird, welches von gazebo-0.6.0 benötigt wird.

Esearch zeigt dass es ein wxpython ebuild in Version 2.8.7.1 gibt, hab dann versucht es zu installieren;

esearch und co tun jetzt so als wenn ich nichts installiert habe, wie schon in diesem Thread gezeigt und 

```
whereis wxpython
```

 führt zu Ausgabe: "wxpython:"

Warum spinnt mein System so?

gruß JKRockLast edited by JKRock on Wed Jul 02, 2008 10:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Necoro

 *gazebo-ebuild wrote:*   

> >=dev-python/wxpython-2.6
> 
> =dev-python/wxpython-2.4.2.4-r3

 

Das erscheint mir gelinde gesagt, schwachsinnig ..

Schmeiß die Zeile "=dev-python/wxpython-2.4.2.4-r3" mal aus dem Ebuild...

(Vergess anschließend nicht, ebuild gazebo-0.6.0.ebuild manifest auszuführen)

/edit: Da esearch bei dir Probleme macht, steig mal auf eix um ... das funktioniert wenigstens anständig

/edit2: das letzte Release von esearch stammt aus dem Jahr 2004 ... insofern ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass es mit aktuellem Portage nicht mehr zusammenspielt

----------

## JKRock

 *Necoro wrote:*   

>  *gazebo-ebuild wrote:*   >=dev-python/wxpython-2.6
> 
> =dev-python/wxpython-2.4.2.4-r3 
> 
> Das erscheint mir gelinde gesagt, schwachsinnig ..
> ...

 

mmh, damit habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen... wo legt denn portage die ebuilds ab und wie konfiguriere ich ein ebuild?

Brauch ich dazu ein overlay?!

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /edit: Da esearch bei dir Probleme macht, steig mal auf eix um ... das funktioniert wenigstens anständig
> 
> 

 

stimmt eix realisiert meine installierten Packete   :Smile: 

gruß JKRock

----------

## Necoro

 *JKRock wrote:*   

> mmh, damit habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen... wo legt denn portage die ebuilds ab und wie konfiguriere ich ein ebuild?
> 
> Brauch ich dazu ein overlay?!

 

Hmm? - Du hast doch das Howto befolgt, oder? - Und in dem Howto hast du einen Overlay angelegt und die Ebuilds da rein entpackt ...

----------

## JKRock

upps, ja stimmt jetzt wo du das sagst....

player install hat jetzt geklappt!  :Smile: 

danke!!!

----------

